# Blowers and 42" Plow...



## Whitehead (Nov 15, 2008)

*I have fallen into this and must make it work...

After having money and loosing almost everything to be almost homeless over night, I decided to never quit...

Now Ma and I have 4 blowers ( 3 24", one 26" ) that I got for free but one I paid $25.00 for another and fixed them up...

I also borrowed $500 from a friend to get a 94 Polaris 400, 2 cycle unit with a 42" blade that is not hooked up...

I am thinking there are many that have blades on trucks, but few are running blowers and Atv'z, and doing sidewalks, 1 car drives, roof raking, and getting out plowed in cars...

Is there any issues I need to get understood like;

( 1 ) How do I start getting the calls to come in with contracts... I hung up some fliers at the local Sports shop, 2 Auto parts stores, a home improvement store, a Kwik Trip, and a grocery store... I also made about 100 business cards that are all put out with the fliers that have tabs...

( 2 ) Do I contact some other guys doing plowing with trucks, to see if the can send there overflow...

( 3 ) Do I have to have contracts for the customers I do find, and if so what should be said in them...

( 4 ) How do I find help in pulling this all off, and how much do you think the rate of pay should be...

Yes I have a nice trailer that can hold the Atv and the blowers...

What else can I do so I can be rich and famous like you guy's someday...*:salute:


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

this site is very helpful and im sure you will learn alot on here. if you are only plowing with an atv and a couple snowblowers by yourself i would not try and start out so big you could probably do about 20 driveways per storm.


----------



## Whitehead (Nov 15, 2008)

*Thanks Honda...

I believe I found a great kid (25) today and he is excited to get at it... He even helped me do Honey does, and is a great worker...

I also have a guy that wants to trade my 86 ford van for his 95 Polaris...

I might be on a great roll...

Sure wish I had some more input on the questions tho... *


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

2 ) Do I contact some other guys doing plowing with trucks, to see if the can send there overflow...

I would call everyone you can find, Most people will be filling up by now and may be willing to send some people your way.

( 3 ) Do I have to have contracts for the customers I do find, and if so what should be said in them...

Many people up here in AK work on a hand shake deal, I even have a commecial acount where the property manager didn't think a contract was nes. I would think that it would depend on how official you were going to be, do you have a business licence, general liability or is it more of a day labor kinda thing. I personely like to have a contract.


----------



## Whitehead (Nov 15, 2008)

*Do you really need a contract when you do Sara's place...

Sorry I just had to say it... *

Thanks for replying...


----------



## Advanced Glenn (Dec 5, 2008)

My plowing business actually started with one Ariens snowblower. We started with one customer. Before we finished her driveway, the neighbor came over to ask for a price. Before you knew it we had two trucks running with two machines in each truck. You would be surprised how many driveways need a snowblower. Many are impossible to plow with a truck. These are the ones we went after. The next year we had our first plow truck. We still kept most of our blower accounts, but quickly converted the ones we could to plowing. Well now we have three truck, a **** load of blowers, and an atv. We do our commercials first, then we split up and do about 65 residentials. There is a local guy that I see around during storms who does the same thing we used to. He has a little ranger with two machines, one small, and one large. He probably does alright for himself. Flyers are a good idea. If your local newpaper has a service section try an ad during a storm, especially the morning after. I tell you our phones ring steady for the first couple hours. During a heavy storm it is hard to evn answer the calls. And we almost always add a few names to our regulars every storm. Good luck to you!


----------

